# Thermostat troubleshooting



## Stegman (Oct 10, 2013)

So I'm trying to hook up a thermostat to my Monessen propane stove, and having no luck. 

First off, it's a millivolt compatible Honeywell thermostat [Model #RTH111B]. The manual that comes with it absolutely blows - doesn't give any guidance whatsoever to which terminals you should be plugging into for a millivolt system. I called the customer support and spoke to some overseas guy who had no idea what he was talking about. 

After looking around on the internet, I deduced that I should be plugging the wires from the stove into the R and B terminals on the thermostat. Presto! It worked. Unfortunately, it won't turn off. I crank the thermostat down to 40 degrees, and the stove stays on. 

I called the customer support and spoke to some overseas guy who had no idea what he was talking about. 

I've tried other wiring combinations - R & W, R & Y, but can't get the stove to even turn on. 

The wiring on the stove itself matches what's in the manual. I'm sure this is an issue with the thermostat wiring, but will take any advice I can get.


----------



## Stegman (Oct 10, 2013)

Never mind. Turns out I'm just an idiot. 

After perusing some posts on here that said I should be using R & W, I went back and tried it again. Didn't realize there was a 2-3 delay from the time you set the temperature to the stove turning on. 

Long story short: It's working fine now, turning on and off. User error was the culprit, as usual.


----------

